# Has anyone used this ? Should I buy this ?



## gajrajgchouhan (Nov 1, 2015)

So my quantum usb hub is f**ked up So I need to buy a new usb hub should I buy iBall Piano 423 ?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 1, 2015)

I have the iBall piano usb 2.0 hub 4 port. It's not very reliable either.
It will suffice for connecting control devices like gamepads , mice etc but not suitable for data transfer. 

If you intend to do data transfer go for better ones.


----------



## gajrajgchouhan (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah I will use it only for connecting gamepads,my MTS Dongle.

Also,any other good and cheap usb hubs ?


----------



## icebags (Nov 1, 2015)

even usb v1 hubs (< 100/-) are more reliable than that piano hub. u may consider those, if speed is not an issue.


----------



## gajrajgchouhan (Nov 1, 2015)

I want a long lasting,cheap usb hub and 2.0 please.Can you suggest some ?


----------



## skeletor13th (Nov 4, 2015)

get this one -

*www.flipkart.com/live-tech-7-port-usb-hub/p/itmdu5zjzkjuhxqh?pid=USGDU5ZJZKJUHXQH


----------



## gajrajgchouhan (Nov 4, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> get this one -
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/live-tech-7-port-usb-hub/p/itmdu5zjzkjuhxqh?pid=USGDU5ZJZKJUHXQH



Thanks although I found the same product in amazon just Rs. 399


----------



## skeletor13th (Nov 5, 2015)

gajrajgchouhan said:


> Thanks although I found the same product in amazon just Rs. 399



yup, just checked. its also on snapdeal @399 rs.


----------

